# So it begins...



## paulojcduarte (Apr 7, 2022)

Will try to post updates, but I'm thinking this will be going on for a while. Finishing the enclosure, drilling, painting, graphics... still thinking about a few pedals more to drop here. Let's see where it goes.


----------



## Coda (Apr 7, 2022)

So it’s a Fuzz Face…


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Apr 7, 2022)

I'm already waaay into it.


----------



## paulojcduarte (Apr 7, 2022)

Coda said:


> So it’s a Fuzz Face…


Not sure if you meant that as a joke because it can turn into a bee hive of noise, or irony comparing to the few components of a fuzz face. 

If it's the noise just warn me in advance, not sure how all these stuff works in the same enclosure


----------



## zgrav (Apr 7, 2022)

what are you using for your mega-enclosure?


----------



## paulojcduarte (Apr 7, 2022)

zgrav said:


> what are you using for your mega-enclosure?


The big metal box below the pedals, still needs a lot of work


----------



## zgrav (Apr 7, 2022)

paulojcduarte said:


> The big metal box below the pedals, still needs a lot of work


Got it.  I thought you had everything laid out on an industrial table.  Looks like you will have enough room to build in the power supply, usb chargers and a back-up battery bank.


----------



## paulojcduarte (Apr 7, 2022)

zgrav said:


> Got it.  I thought you had everything laid out on an industrial table.  Looks like you will have enough room to build in the power supply, usb chargers and a back-up battery bank.


I'm close to a "holistic" knowledge of electronics, more of a paint-by-numbers kits, so that's above my paygrade. That is the reason of the somewhat dumb question about loops on the other thread. Still thinking about dropping in a few more pcbs inside. Power supply will be outside, will not power everything with one cable, but most likely an isolated power supply. Battery bank is a nice idea


----------



## paulojcduarte (Apr 30, 2022)

Very slow work. First mock test, think I'll have trouble fitting 6 more pcb's.


----------



## paulojcduarte (May 3, 2022)

Insanity?


----------



## grabo99 (May 3, 2022)

Good gracious this is a huge project. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## cdwillis (May 3, 2022)

Those are going into one giant enclosure?


----------



## paulojcduarte (May 4, 2022)

cdwillis said:


> Those are going into one giant enclosure?


Just below


----------



## Feral Feline (May 4, 2022)

Awesome project!

If ever you start having doubts or lack motivation to continue, search the Internet for "VFE Mega Pedal" and carry on.


What is the length/height/width of your enclosure and where did you get it?


----------



## paulojcduarte (May 4, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Awesome project!
> 
> If ever you start having doubts or lack motivation to continue, search the Internet for "VFE Mega Pedal" and carry on.
> 
> ...


44cm x 32cm, or apples for the americans and their imperial weird thingggy 

My brother's a welder, so I had him recycling a, probably, some industrial machine drawer that was hanging around.

Just thought it made more sense than buying all of the enclosures separately, with more male and female jacks, for more connection points that can go wrong.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 4, 2022)

The welds in the pic are what made me ask!


----------



## Fuzzonaut (May 4, 2022)

paulojcduarte said:


> Insanity?


No.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (May 4, 2022)




----------



## paulojcduarte (May 12, 2022)

Not much progress yet, been filing corners and was wondering of what to put in the free space. Is there any Dual OD in a BB size with ODR1+TS flavouring? Broadcast as alternative? Something High gain? I have already the Triangle Muff and an Angry Charlie.


----------

